# What Male Body Type is Most Attractive (SEE LINK 1ST)?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

BEFORE YOU VOTE................ As a visual aid, use the pictures supplied here (just scroll down a bit to see the six pictures).

http://www.diet-blog.com/archives/2007/ ... active.php


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i guess slender but i'd say i like them all almost equally. i don't really like really muscular guys.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not into muscular guys either, never have been, I picked typical but I didnt think the "chubby" guy really is all that chubby...I dont know maybe its just me?? :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really have no preference outside of no muscular guys.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...sdrow esoht fo noitatneserper elbirret a era serutcip ehT


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't really like muscular either, everything else seems fine.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the skinny guy with the big gut, but he's not pictured, however he is sitting on my couch :teeth


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I voted for toned...

I'm attracted to men that are not too muscular, but not too out of shape either, somewhere in the middle...

I need someone who takes care of himself and is health conscious...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

toned or built.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

toned


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: What Male Body Type is Most Attractive (SEE LINK 1ST*



leppardess said:


> I really have no preference outside of no muscular guys.


:ditto


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aw, the guys have shorts on. I wanted to see the "whole" bodies.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

barnabas said:


> ...sdrow esoht fo noitatneserper elbirret a era serutcip ehT


I agree...

And as a completely straight dude, the toned/built guy are the most attractive.

The slender guy would be hot if he was a woman. :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah, after reading the article didn't they have a large study on something similar to this in which women find bigger or more muscular guys intimidating and noncommittal? It was largely centered on long-term relationships and first impressions, even on yahoo. The slender feminine guy was ranked most trust worthy though and the huge guys the women didn't trust and were scared of. :lol


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm a Guy but...

Slender like Bill Kaulitz...


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Slender FTW! (since I'm a skinny dude).

I'd like to be built but that takes effort. Effort is hard.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Chubby!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Ah, after reading the article didn't they have a large study on something similar to this in which women find bigger or more muscular guys intimidating and noncommittal? It was largely centered on long-term relationships and first impressions, even on yahoo. The slender feminine guy was ranked most trust worthy though and the huge guys the women didn't trust and were scared of. :lol


Haha, that's in this article as well. The biggest guys are seen as most volatile and most noncommittal. The chubby guys is seen as most committal, and the slender guy is seen as least volatile.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, they probably figure with the ugly chubby guy, he doesn't have many opportunities to pick up the chicks! The slender dude, well they might have a chance of whooping that *** if they throw down! :lol

See guys aren't the only ones who stereotype!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah, they probably figure with the ugly chubby guy, he doesn't have many opportunities to pick up the chicks! The slender dude, well they might have a chance of whooping that *** if they throw down! :lol
> 
> See guys aren't the only ones who stereotype!


I should go all psycho and become the most volatile slender guy in the world. That'll show 'em!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What Male Body Type is Most Attractive (SEE LINK 1ST*



GraceLikeRain said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I really have no preference outside of no muscular guys.
> ...


Same. Anything, but built and brawny. 
For the sake of the poll, I guess I'll say slender, but I dig chubby d00ds too...depending on the guy.

If you look at the pics, there's not much of a difference between the "typical" and "chubby" guy. That's funny.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Damn, I look like that chubby guy with an even bigger gut. I need to go on a diet.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What Male Body Type is Most Attractive (SEE LINK 1ST*



Strange Religion said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > leppardess said:
> ...


Yeah, seriously, there's really not much difference between any of the pics.

I guess I'm weird because I've been attracted to a wide variety of shapes and sizes from short and chubby to tall and thin :stu It just depends on the guy and how we relate to each other.

Even to just look at a picture of some guy, I can say 'yeah, he's attractive' but really, that doesn't mean anything to me personally.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You know what bodytype i can't stand on a guy even though i'm a guy and don't like them? Guys who run and have the skinny as hell upperbody and the chicken legs! Like the only thing they do is run and not lift weights so they are just skinny with no muscle mass. Do girls like that bodytype on guys?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Going by that visual, I'm in between typical and toned. Any takers?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: What Male Body Type is Most Attractive (SEE LINK 1ST*



SilentProphet said:


> You know what bodytype i can't stand on a guy even though i'm a guy and don't like them? Guys who run and have the skinny as hell upperbody and the chicken legs! Like the only thing they do is run and not lift weights so they are just skinny with no muscle mass. Do girls like that bodytype on guys?


They don't.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Slender, I guess.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Toned


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Most of the ladies in the study though built/toned guys are the most attractive and 28% of the ladies on this forum think toned guys are the most attractive.   

:boogie Awesome!! :boogie


----------

